# Thanksgiving faces



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Here are my guys, all ready for Thanksgiving 
Isn't Candy the cutest looking little girl cockatiel? 
And there is this guy... his name is Tony Macaroni  He is working very hard on charming Miss Candy to no avail.
Last, but not least, my sweetest little buddy - Eddie  Looking around the table and anxiously waiting for the Thanksgiving dinner to get ready
Well, that's all for now, folks! :wave:*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Awww...too cute Dee....everyone looks real happy and real healthy....thanks for sharing....


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Aww, such an adorable trio! Candy and Tony so vibrant and healthy as always, and Eddie ready to chow down. 

Happy Holidays!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Great pictures, I love that first one of your Candy on the swing.


----------

